
Ask HN: Does YC Have an Active Request for Startups (RFS) for W20 Applications? - ncizek
Does YC have an active Request For Startups (RFS) for the Winter 2020 application process?<p>Is there a place in the Winter 2020 application to identify as a startup in one of these categories?<p>Or is this best accomplished in the Category drop down?<p>The most recent RFS I see is from March 2018
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ycombinator.com&#x2F;rfs&#x2F;<p>Also, I might have missed it, but I don&#x27;t see a field in the current YC application to list a RFS category like last year.<p>Thanks!
======
gus_massa
For an official reply, it's more reliable to write to info@ycombinator.com

~~~
ncizek
Will do -- thank you!

